# 5D M3 - Mirror slap during live view?



## rossgumbrell (Mar 1, 2014)

Having an absolute nightmare with this one as Googling the question comes back mixed results.

I do real estate and interior photography, as such I'm always tripod mounted, manual focused, trigger release firing off my shots. I use live view an awful lot to help compose, expose etc.

Whenever I shoot in live view, I manual focus on my subject, its tack sharp on the screen, hit the cable release (being careful to remain still etc, and the picture comes out with slight movement blur (at full image zoom - say, a tap), nowhere near as sharp as the live view feed i focused with. There seems to be a hefty mirror slap just prior to the image being taken, which contradicts Google's results with answers saying its only the shutter that moves during live view exposures.

It also seems evident that this is the case, because if i mount a flash on the camera and do the same thing, the slap comes first then the flash triggers. This is using first curtain sync also.

Can someone clarify for me if I'm doing something wrong here or something? Im not using cheap tripods or heads or anything.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2014)

Is your lens set to MF? If not, and you have Live View focus mode set to Quick AF, the mirror will flip up to focus.


----------



## ahab1372 (Mar 1, 2014)

Is IS turned off? Not all lenses are tripod aware


----------



## rossgumbrell (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys.

No, only using MF on this one, don't do any AF during live view, I also have my focus button moved to a separate button so its not a case of me forgetting to enter MF mode and it trying to AF.

No IS on the lens, is the 16-35L.

To add more info into the mix, I'm using the Manfrotto CX190 PRO4 and the 410 Junior head.


----------



## apersson850 (Mar 1, 2014)

Are you using a flash? Which live view shooting mode are you using? Any of the silent modes or not?

In general, several cameras which support live view have only one motor for both shutter cocking and mirror motion. When using such cameras, the mirror must move to be able to recharge the shutter for the next image.
But also cameras where the drives are separated makes some motion, and thus sound, when using live view. Triggering the flash usually requires the mechanics to move, since that's where the trigger is.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2014)

Backing up a step, are you sure it's the mirror? The mirror and shutter make different sounds. Enabling mirror lockup (not in live view) let's you distinguish - first shutter press is mirror, second is shutter. 

Also, what's your Live View silent shooting mode setting?


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 2, 2014)

Try setting the ten second timer as well as using the remote cable release. When ever I use longer lenses this makes a huge difference.


----------



## duydaniel (Mar 2, 2014)

I use 2 seconds time with mirror lock up. No problem of blur so far though I haven't experienced live view photo yet.


----------



## agierke (Mar 2, 2014)

duydaniel said:


> I use 2 seconds time with mirror lock up. No problem of blur so far though I haven't experienced live view photo yet.



This. Sounds like you don't have mirror lock up enabled. I shot a ton of architectural stuff for a few years and results would suffer if I didn't do mirror lock up and wait a second to two to trigger the shutter after the mirror had settled into position. The tripod in this situation can actually magnify the vibrations of the mirror slap causing slight motion blur in otherwise sharply focused images. The effect lessens with faster shutter speeds or really long shutter speeds. When the shutter is between 1/60th and say a sec or so it's particularly troublesome.

Irregardless of live view, make sure mirror lock up is enabled and that you allow time for the mirror to settle before triggering the exposure.


----------



## sanj (Mar 2, 2014)

agierke said:


> duydaniel said:
> 
> 
> > I use 2 seconds time with mirror lock up. No problem of blur so far though I haven't experienced live view photo yet.
> ...



This seems to nail it.


----------



## rossgumbrell (Mar 2, 2014)

apersson850 said:


> Are you using a flash? Which live view shooting mode are you using? Any of the silent modes or not?



I occasionally use a flash but the problem seems applicable to whether I'm using one or not. Using Silent Mode 1 in live view.



neuroanatomist said:


> Backing up a step, are you sure it's the mirror?



Yes, its a mirror clack for sure. The sound is pretty identifiable. Its almost as if the mirror drops, rises, shutter triggers (with flash firing when mounted), mirror drop, then rises again ready for live view. Obviously it happens in quick succession. Its very odd.



agierke said:


> Irregardless of live view, make sure mirror lock up is enabled and that you allow time for the mirror to settle before triggering the exposure.



I think i may just go back to this method using the Live view solely to compose and expose, then turn it off prior to shooting. Is just frustrating because everywhere I read people say mirror lockup is pointless now that Live View exists in cameras.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2014)

agierke said:


> Irregardless of live view, make sure mirror lock up is enabled and that you allow time for the mirror to settle before triggering the exposure.



Irrespective and regardless of whether or not 'irregardless' is actually a word, in Live View the mirror is already locked up. 



rossgumbrell said:


> Yes, its a mirror clack for sure. The sound is pretty identifiable. Its almost as if the mirror drops, rises, shutter triggers (with flash firing when mounted), mirror drop, then rises again ready for live view. Obviously it happens in quick succession. Its very odd.



I have to say - that sequence sounds like exactly what happens with Quick AF in Live View. The mirror flips down for phase AF, back up, the shutter opens then closes, then the mirror flips down and back up as the shutter resets. 

I know you said you're not autofocusing (and are using back button AF), but you also mention a remote trigger, some of which seem to 'force' AF. I'd check your Live View AF setting, if it's on Quick AF set it to Live AF and see if anything changes.


----------



## ahab1372 (Mar 2, 2014)

And/ or try the 2 second timer instead of the cable release.

Another thing to check is if AF is on the back button *and* the shutter button - in that case, the cable/remote will trigger the AF


----------



## spturtle (Mar 2, 2014)

Even Image Stabilization kicking in can cause such a problem (on longer lenses?), but I suppose you already have it turned off (or not even available on that particular lens), or already tried to fist half-press the shutter button for a few seconds.


----------



## ejenner (Mar 7, 2014)

Silent mode was going to be my suggestion, but if you are using SM1, that should be like MLU - the shutter only comes down at the end of the shot, the mirror should not move.

Sounds weird to me, I have never had a problem with using LV and silent mode 1, nor does the mirror nor shutter move before the shot is taken.

Either we are missing something or there is a fault.

BTW, if the lens is on AF and even with the shutter button AF disabled, AF can still occur with a wired remote. It does sound just like the camera is trying to AF with 'quick AF' in LV mode. Maybe it is trying even with the lens set to MF?


----------

